# Ticknall tram tunnel and little waterfall and lake



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

As I have already done a report on this location I won't bore you with the history again. The tunnel is full of spiders which I hate thus not many photos of the tunnel roof lol. I visited with nobody girl. Heres the pics


----------



## King Al (Apr 29, 2008)

the lake + water fall are beautiful


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah they are. i was amazed how still the water was


----------



## ashless (Apr 29, 2008)

Mate.....nice! Love that second to last one with the water reflecting like a mirror!


----------



## cardiffrail (Apr 29, 2008)

lovely set, thanks


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 29, 2008)

great stuff!

nice pictures, where abouts is that place?


----------



## Neosea (Apr 29, 2008)

Any fish in the lake?


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

mat_100 said:


> great stuff!
> 
> nice pictures, where abouts is that place?



Its right by caulk abbey i can send you a flashearth link if you like?


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Any fish in the lake?



i'm not sure the water was very very still and i didnt see any. but there is a couple of other lakes there too


----------



## johno23 (Apr 29, 2008)

love the waterfall and the lake,looks like a really peaceful kinda place!!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2008)

Great pics, fezzy. Love those first two b&w ones...they look very peaceful and sunny...and the waterfall, etc. Gorgeous place.


----------



## natalion (Jul 22, 2008)

This photos are amazing!


Looks great in there =]


----------



## smileysal (Jul 22, 2008)

What a lovely place, love the pics of the tunnel, all in stone work. Any idea's what the metal thing was in the third pic? Love the waterfall and the lake, looks beautiful and very peaceful. Agree with everyone, love the reflection in the lake of the rocks above.

Excellent find, and excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## Random (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovely shots, really nice.

In answer to Sal's question, the metal thing looks like a sort of rake that farmers used to drag behind a tractor to remove crap turf in order to sow new grass. I could be wrong about that, but I'm pretty sure I've seen a lot of those things on farm cowps and I think someone told me that's what it was.

Spiders really suck, don't they?


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Diddnt know you had posted this fezzy! Great shots! Ill see where mine got to.


----------

